#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Bangkok BOI Fair at BITEC

## dirtydog

*B10 bln in auto parts to be sold at fair
*
Leading foreign auto and electrical appliance manufacturers will participate in the five-day Subcon Thailand 2007 trade fair, beginning Wednesday, and Thai-made parts valued at over Bt10 billion are projected to be sold during the event, a Board of Investment (BoI) official said on Monday.

BoI industrial linkage development unit head Chanin Kaochan said that a number of foreign firms -- including DaimlerChrysler, BMW, Panasonic Motor, Isuzu, Electrolux, Bosch and Emerson Electric -- will participate in the exhibition at BITEC on the eastern outskirts of Bangkok.

The fair is a good opportunity for Thai parts manufacturers because the international firms plan to purchase Thai-manufactured parts estimated to be worth more than Bt10 billion, Mr. Chanin said.

The BoI expects that over 200 of business transaction negotiations will take place during the event, he said. 

In addition, Mr. Chanin noted, local businesses displaying their products at the fair will also learn what foreign companies want from Thailand. (TNA)

----------

